# GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use??



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

getting the girling 60's and i would like to use brembo cross drilled rotors.. what size can i get im rocking 17's and what is a nice upgrade for the rear as well?? im basically looking for sizes and advise.. pls give me a hand.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

How many lugs do you have now? If you're a 4-lugger you need 11" w/ Girling 60 Calipers & Carriers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*

I used the Corrado G60 11" rotors when I had them on my MKIII 2.0L


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Verruckt)*

yeah 4lug.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Verruckt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verruckt* »_I used the Corrado G60 11" rotors when I had them on my MKIII 2.0L

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stock rotors would be my choice too, replacement is easier when you have real part numbers


----------



## Fumanchamos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

Go with 11'' inch Corrado Rotors.....here are my slotted rotors...with Girling 60 (Dual Pots) and 15" wheels......


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Fumanchamos)*

Are those the dual audi pistion calipers?
Girling 60 = Audi Dual Pistion?


----------



## Fumanchamos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (fluxburn)*

Yes....
Girling 60>>>>>Audi Dual Piston Calipers
Girling 54>>>>>Corrado G60 Single Piston Calipers


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Fumanchamos)*

I hear they are heavy as crap, 23 pounds each but they are cheap and brake good eh. So any modifications need to be done for mounting?


----------



## its4pla (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (fluxburn)*

caliper and carrier = 14lbs.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_So any modifications need to be done for mounting?

yeah what he said??


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

Here is another way of refrasing it. The GIRLING 60 bolt right up to the mk3 2.0 or is it nessary to fabricate custom mounting brackets?


----------



## Fumanchamos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (fluxburn)*

OK........if you currently have a 9.4 inch setup......you will need new set of spindles (knuckles). Spindles can be sourced from a Corrado G60, early MK3, or from a 91-92 GLI 16V with 10.1'' rotors. Already with the spindles you will be able to mount either the Girling 60 or the Girling 54 calipers and carriers. Girling 60 calipers can be sourced from the Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro, Audi 200 Turbo, V6 Audi 90's and early 90's S4. Girling 54's can be sourced from any Corrado. 11'' rotors can be bought from many places. 
You will need to upgrade your MS to a 22mm one. Suggestion: Check both tie rods and ball joints....small changes that make a big difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fumanchamos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (fluxburn)*

The guys with the MKIII 2.0L....will not need spindles since......the ones you have are good to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Fumanchamos)*

Cool, because the stock 1997 mk3 jetta gl brakes on the 2.0 are no good.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (fluxburn)*

so in my 94 GTI all i need is the 11 rotors from a corrado/or a set of cross drilled brembo's and the Girling 60 calipers and carriers?? is this true?? i don't need to upgrade the MS or do I ?? and what size rotors should i order for the rear? what pads are recomended? i want something that does not drop down too much dust.


----------



## Ryuujin (May 23, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_so in my 94 GTI all i need is the 11 rotors from a corrado/or a set of cross drilled brembo's and the Girling 60 calipers and carriers?? is this true?? i don't need to upgrade the MS or do I ?? and what size rotors should i order for the rear? what pads are recomended? i want something that does not drop down too much dust.

What he said. Also do the brake line need switched out?


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Ryuujin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryuujin (May 23, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

What is the carrier?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_so in my 94 GTI all i need is the 11 rotors from a corrado/or a set of cross drilled brembo's and the Girling 60 calipers and carriers?? 

That's it for the fronts. No need to upgrade the MC. Your brake lines will bolt up as well.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Ryuujin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryuujin* »_What is the carrier?

It is the frame that the caliper bolts to. In the pic above part of it is the inner curved bar.


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*

I was considering this "upgrade" but I back out b/c of the addition of upsprung weight with the G60 calipers. The extra weight will actually result in little to no improvement.
Read the following post and then consider your "upgrade"...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=786466


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (vwventovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwventovr6* »_The extra weight will actually result in little to no improvement.


Little to no improvement in what?
And don't forget many of the people in this thread have 2.0's with 10" brakes so the extra inch will make quite a difference.


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*

Read the post, if you didn't read it the first time ....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=786466
I wanted to just swap the calipers from the Girling 54 to the Girling 60 and the addition weight would become a problem. Now imagine going from the 10" rotor to an 11" rotor with a big HEAVY caliper like the G60. That is ALOT of extra weight your adding to the front end. Perhaps a 11" rotor with the Girling 54 caliper would be better but I would investigate into how much heavier the G54 caliper is over the stock.
Follow the advise given by Racer_X and bxr140...
ATE/Brembo PLAIN Rotors
Hawk/Ferodo DS2000-2500 or any other high quality pad.
Fresh Brake Fluid
When your done that...Buy yourself a case of







with the money you saved.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (vwventovr6)*

Bump.


----------



## javic222 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

Great pic,
I am switching my rear drums to disc. and rebuilt a pair or rear Girling that seem to mount ok to a pair of Lucas carriers.
what are the marking to read to tell if I have Girling 54 or 60 etc., assume it is in the casting marks?
thanks
Jan


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (vwventovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwventovr6* »_Read the post, if you didn't read it the first time ....


That link is about the VR with different brakes altogether, doesn't really apply here.


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
That link is about the VR with different brakes altogether, doesn't really apply here. 

Why doesn't it apply here??? If you run the Girling 60 calipers, you will be using the 11" rotor off the Corrado G60. The Corrado/GTI/Jetta VR6 (up to 96) has 11" rotors as well. Despite the differences in bolt pattern, the calipers (G54) and pads are the same for both the G60 and the VR6. 
So if it was said that the use of the G60 calipers wouldn't be an effective upgrade on the VR6, why would it be effective on the 2.0L.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (vwventovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwventovr6* »_So if it was said that the use of the G60 calipers wouldn't be an effective upgrade on the VR6, why would it be effective on the 2.0L.










Because of the larger discs that you need to run with the Girling 60 calipers. The ability to transfer the kinetic energy to heat energy is greatly increased, not to mention the braking leverage.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*

guys i am so confused now it's not even funny.. i have my Girling 60 calipers and carriers.. im gonna buy some corrado 11" rotors for the front and then just get oem MK3 GTI rear calipers and rotors with brand new Brake fluid and new pads all around.. that's it.. i just want to know if this sounds right?


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Because of the larger discs that you need to run with the Girling 60 calipers. The ability to transfer the kinetic energy to heat energy is greatly increased, not to mention the braking leverage.

If you READ the thread I posted....
"Let's say your goal is at least 10% better braking torque for the same pedal force and 20% better fade resistance. You could accomplish that with a larger rotor configuration under your current caliper. Increasing the rotor diameter by about 10% would give you the additional brake torque. That would also increase the mass of the rotor and the rotor area by about 20% which would give you the added fade resistance. However, that could add as much as 25% to the inertia of the rotor, hurting accelleration to some degree. That could also add 20-25% of the weight of the stock brakes in additional unsprung weight. You could compensate for the added unsprung weight with stiffer springs or a change in the shock valving. You could also compensate for the added rotating mass by changing gearing, or by making modifications to the engine to deliver more power."
So yes the increase in rotor size would help BUT you forget that your adding that BIG HEAVY caliper... What's the problem with that? Well...
"when you have more unsprung mass, the suspension has to move that much more "stuff" up and down. just as it takes more effort to speed up, slow down, and change the direction of a heavier car over a lighter car, it takes more time to do the same for the suspension. so when you translate everything over in an "all else equal" scenario, your suspension reacts slower/sluggishly if its heavier. on a TOTALLY smooth road, that won't really matter, as most of the suspension movements are relatively slow. however, very few stretches of road exist in the world...hell, even racetracks are bumpy--ESPECIALLY in braking zones and turns.
so the slower reaction of the suspension leads to less consistent tire compliance (the contact patch will be changing size more frequently and to a greater extent) as you ride over all the little bumps and ripples. if you try to exert any non-normal forces on the tires (like turning or braking or even accellerating to a much lesser degree) that reduced tire compliance will cause the tires to slip and slide sooner and more often than "before". the tire loses adhesion sooner and more often, and thats bad."
Doesn't sound like an upgrade to me....

Just by swaping the pads with Ferodo DS2000 (or another performance pad) and you've increased braking torque by 30-40%. Consider that your NOT adding any unsprung weight, so your suspension will work the same as before (the way it should). That sir is an upgrade...
If you want to look cool with your huge brakes that fine because you'll only be impressing the ignorant. 
Driver Found - Are you sure you need new calipers? Or do you just have money to throw around? If they aren't seized and the rubber around the piston isn't broken then they should be good to go.
My suggestion would be to get 
Brembo Plain Rotors
Ferodo DS2000 (or 2500) for the front
Any OEM replacement for the rear (or if you want something better go for the Ferodo DS4003), 
ATE Superblue Fluid
Sell the G60 calipers to MikeBlaze... Let him have the "upgrade"...


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (vwventovr6)*

Thanx for the info.. btw you have im.. but doesnt' the dual piston caliper work as an upgrade although you are adding weight? 2 pistons means more breaking force? no? im not an expert by any stretch.. just wondering?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_Thanx for the info.. btw you have im.. but doesnt' the dual piston caliper work as an upgrade although you are adding weight? 2 pistons means more breaking force? no? im not an expert by any stretch.. just wondering?

Go for it, if you don't like they changes it will make to your ride, handling braking. simply change them back. 
I know several people who have made this change on their G60 corrados and they have nothing but good things to say about it for the money spent.
These are people who have changed their pads, rotors, fluids as suggested in the interesting thread mentioned above.
I am about to add G60 Audi calipers to my 97 Passat TDI. It has the 10" rotors stock and I find it very under-braked.
While I respect the opinions of the others in the thread and I have no doubt that they know more than me about the subject. But I question some of their conclusions and percentages that have come out. I find it hard to quantify them for my situation. 
I don't care about the added weight, it's a 4 door sedan. 
I don't track the car, nor do I plan too. 
It is a commuter car for me that in it's current configuration leaves me feeling very insecure about it's stopping ability.
Sure I could upgrade the stock components, it already has ATE slotted rotors with EBC Greenstuff pads, the lines are stock and not sure what fluid is in there.
After I am done with the upgrade, I will report back with an honest opinion on them. I will not be doing any certifiable before and after braking test.
I drive over 110 miles a day in the thing, in stop and go traffic at highway speeds. I should be able to recognize an improvement.
I say go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You don't like it, take them off and sell them. There is a market for them.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (vwventovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwventovr6* »_
If you READ the thread I posted.... 

I read it. All that theory is great but noone in that thread (including yourself) has made the swap with a 2.0 MK3. You are banking on the notion that these calipers are gonna add so much weight to not make the extra braking worthwhile. That is your inexperienced opinion, as I have mine. You are entitled to it. No point in arguing opinions, i'm just gonna run them and enjoy the extra fade resistance that I need.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*

anyway... i got the Girling 60's now what other parts do i need? to make this work?
Rotors?I know 11" corrado ones but what is the best=
Pads?pad thickness? i want something that works well and low dust=
Fluid? i want some good stuff.= 
pls let me know.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

I have used both Pagid pads and Mintex reds on both of my Corrado's using Zimmerman cross drilleds. Both combinations worked well. 
Never used them hard enough to give any opinion on fade.
I am thinking of trying the ECS cross/slotted rotors using Mintex pads again.
Not sure on the thickness question, didn't know you could get different sizes.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (90 GT-G60)*

Brake pad set, Mintex "Red Box". Excellent performance street pads with very little dust. Front, set of 4 pads. One set required per car. $59.00 
Brake pad set, Pagid semi-metallic. A nice mild upgrade from stock pads, pre-baked to speed the bedding-in process. Front, set of 4 pads. One set required per car. $69.00 
Brake pad set, PBR Metal Master. Low dust and long wear. Some feel they lack good cold braking 'feel', they're generally either loved or hated, if you love them here they are. Front, set of 4 pads. One set required per car. $62.00 
Brake pad set, PBR Deluxe organic. Very quiet and easy on rotors. Light tan dust washes off easily. Front, set of 4 pads. One set required per car. $51.00 
Brake pad set, Jurid. Original equipment replacement pads. Front, set of 4 pads. One set required per car. $119.00 
Select new Model | Select new Category | See more 5000 Brake parts 

are these the pads that i need?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

I'm running the metal masters now and like them as a daily driver pad. I've tried EBC Greens, liked the performance but they didn't like my rotors.


----------



## javic222 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (MikeBlaze)*

Again, I ask how do you know if you have a G54 or G60. I have some rear calipers off a 91 Passat that I am putting on my Cabrio rears. Just for the sake of ease and knowing what I am working with I would like to know how to tell what caliper I have - will the casting marks tell me?
Here is another stumper for the real brainy ones, the rocket scientist, changing from drum to girling caliper I have to replace the parking cable as well. VW offers two version for 95 cabrio/golf, one 1613 mm in length and the other 1623mm, what is the 10mm difference about, which one do I go with, dealer does not know, why buy four cable when you only need two? 
thanks
Jan


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (javic222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javic222* »_Again, I ask how do you know if you have a G54 or G60. I have some rear calipers off a 91 Passat that I am putting on my Cabrio rears. Just for the sake of ease and knowing what I am working with I would like to know how to tell what caliper I have - will the casting marks tell me?
Here is another stumper for the real brainy ones, the rocket scientist, changing from drum to girling caliper I have to replace the parking cable as well. VW offers two version for 95 cabrio/golf, one 1613 mm in length and the other 1623mm, what is the 10mm difference about, which one do I go with, dealer does not know, why buy four cable when you only need two? 
thanks
Jan

dude this is not the thread for that.







... if you have those questions pin it up... someone will respond.. but you can tell what calipers you have by the markings on the calipers and there is diffeent lenghth handbrake cables to accomadate diffent calipers or configurations...


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*


----------



## Fumanchamos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (DRVRFWND)*

Yes the Jurid are the OEM replacement.....I'm currently running PAGID.... they are really good pads for the money.....although hard to get at times....my wheels are dark so the dust is irrelevant....most will say ATE Super Blue....but I run Motul. 
Im just loving these Dual Pots....of course there are the ones that may argue the weight....while that may be true....they do give me the confidence....im looking for when tracking the car......I do at least 3 track events a month.....always running in the advanced group.....I have not tried any other calipers other than the OEM ones it had on before....so I can't tell you if they are the best of all the offerings....but I can tell you that these brakes have given me the backing to run faster laps....this car also sees street but not that much and when it does there hardly is any traffic. 
I also got fresh rotors/pads in the back also....so that helps as well.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: GIRLING 60 in a MK3 2.0.. what rotors to use?? (Fumanchamos)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

